# Where Best to rent



## Andy B (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,
Having been offer a job in Sharjah, I am considering moving my wife and 3 young children out from the UK with me.
I would need to rent a 3 bed apartment/Villa preferably in an area near to where expats live and near to schools / parks etc, if this is possible with my budget of approx. 10,000 AED per month. 
Grateful for any ideas/advise on where best to look for our accomodation.

Thanks


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Wrong part of the forum I think ....


----------

